# Two Angel Fish for Sale



## kboulos (Dec 7, 2021)

I've got a pair of Angels that are just getting too big for my tank, they're bodies are about 4" in diameter, $50 for the pair obo


----------



## Ezzer89 (Mar 10, 2021)

Location?


----------



## kboulos (Dec 7, 2021)

Ezzer89 said:


> Location?


Queen/Dufferin in Toronto


----------

